# Court TV is running a "Beantown Cops Marathon"



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I think it starts Sunday at 8pm.

http://www.courttv.com/onair/shows/cops/


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

You'd get a kick out of the commercials that their running on Court TV for this, If you happen upon one, keep watching it, it's kinda funny.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

The'h is no "R" in my post, suckah.


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

anotha satisfied customah :lol: 

man this is some good ole classic bahstin footage :lol:


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

I like the one with the mullett hahaha


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You mean the guys that jumped in the car trying to get the bag of dope? and then the car starts backing up?



Curious EMT @ Sun 26 Sep said:


> I like the one with the mullett hahaha


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

SOT_II @ Sun September 26 said:


> You mean the guys that jumped in the car trying to get the bag of dope? and then the car starts backing up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUP! Every struggle was just a cluster-f*ck of choke holds and headlocks, jesus...

That guy that shot himself. He was awfuly calm then BOOM he's yelling like a baby, then crying like one once his story is cracked,,, haha fool....


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey!

I missed it! Did anyone tape it for me?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

mpd61 @ Mon Sep 27 said:


> Hey!
> 
> I missed it! Did anyone tape it for me?


 It was the same 6 or 8 episodes that they show all of the time shot sometime in the late 80's early 90's nothing new except for making fun of the "R" factor.


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

I have a video of them making fun of the R on my computer, too bad my FTP site is down at the moment.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It would be pretty interesting to do a Beantown Followup.
Beantown Boys in Blue 20 years later....see where they are at and what they are up to.

My wife was asking "Are they supposed to jump in the car like that?"
I told her, "No I don't think so...I think they did that for the camera."
All of them were miked and not once did you hear them clue that 98 pound kid that they were cops. I have a feeling the kid thought he was getting jacked by other drug dealers.
"Tryin' to kill a cop buddy boy, ya going fuh a long ride in da chaah."



Curious EMT @ Sun 26 Sep said:


> SOT_II @ Sun September 26 said:
> 
> 
> > You mean the guys that jumped in the car trying to get the bag of dope? and then the car starts backing up?
> ...


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

SOT_II @ 27 Sep 2004 16:14 said:


> It would be pretty interesting to do a Beantown Followup.
> Beantown Boys in Blue 20 years later....see where they are at and what they are up to.


Well, sad to say, but I believe that "Mike Lopriore" is no longer with BPD...failed a drug test of all things.


----------

